# Know Your Temps: Vulpes Abnocto



## The Catboy (Sep 13, 2012)

*Know Your Temps info*



*For those of you that are new to the game, here are the rules:*
One user will be put on the questioning stand every two days (or so)
Once that user's session of questioning starts, anybody can ask that user a reasonable amount of questions they want via posting on the thread
These questions can be about anything. Personal life, GBAtemp/internet life, pet peeves, questions, musical tastes, "what if" situations...anything!
Please try to post all your questions at once, in one solid post
Upon receiving questions, the user that is in the spotlight can answer them at anytime, as long as it's before their time is up.
*This quirky little activity will help us get to know our fellow 'tempers even better in an exciting, chaotic manner! Those who have an upcoming KYT session will be notified about their upcoming session via PM.*




*Previous Sessions*



Spoiler: Upcoming sessions!




[member='Paarish']
[member='Dangy']
[member='ShinyJellicent12321']
[member='BrightNeko']
[member='Amphy2310']
[member='yusuo']
[member='DinohScene']
[member='Foxi4']
[member='Zerosuit connor']
[member='Suprgamr232']
[member='Skelletonike']
[member='shlong']
[member='Domination']
[member='TrolleyDave']






In the spotlight this session is: [member='Vulpes Abnocto']


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 13, 2012)

It has been a long wait for this one! 
Vuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuulpes! 

Hey 
How are you?
How do you feel about me hosting the KYT?
Windows, Linux, or Mac?
Me or you?
Favorite superhero?
Favorite villain?
Have you watched The Legend of Korra yet?
Bolin or Sokka?
Favorite Video game?
Favorite Video game console?
Pokemon or Digimon?
EoF?
Angry Video Game Nerd or Nostalgia Critic?
How many fingers am I holding up?
Can I ask more questions when I think of them?
How do you feel about Lucario?
What is your favorite Pokemon?
Favorite Digimon?
How many video games do you own?
Favorite flashcard?
Do you think I am Lucario's number one fanboy?
Have you ever watched the movie, The Boondock Saints?
Do you read my blog?
Should I add more blog posts more often?
Am I still adorable?
Am I cute?
Can I own a pet fox?
Are you one of my many GBAtemp pets?
Would you like to be one of my many pets?
If you could fly, would you fly me place?
Would your share a beer with me?
What is you favorite song?
What is you favorite TV show?
What about you favorite video game?


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 13, 2012)

Hai VA ;3
How old/young are you?
Hows life?
What went trough your mind when adding me to the KYT list?
Shoutbox?
Favorite game?
You like me ;3?
You hate me );?
You enjoy poking fun at me?
Person which you admire the most on GBATemp as wel as in RL?
What genre of music do you like best?
Ever felt like you could enjoy the weather for hours and hours on end?
You like cats ;3?


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 13, 2012)

Where did you get your serenity baseball hat?
Can I have one?
Are you a redneck?
Why do you have a fox fetish?
Was this caused by something that happened in your childhood?
How the hell did you become a staff member?
Can I be a staff member?
Please?
Can you unban Sausage Head?
Could you at least ask an Admin or Supervisor?
Am I in the "Potential staff members" list yet?
Have I went up from my 20th place by likes of members?


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 13, 2012)

Hey vulpy didnt you already have a KYT?
Foxes < Cats
Black-Ice for mod 2012?
Really?
You know im helpful ;O;
ok then.
What do you do with your casual Thursday evenings?
Ever met a fox?
Why foxes?
Why 'Vulpes Abnocto'
Wanna remove one of my warns 
bye


----------



## notmeanymore (Sep 13, 2012)

Why all the fox avatars? Just sticking to your name, or do you genuinely still enjoy using them?


----------



## The Milkman (Sep 13, 2012)

Is it true you must consume the souls of low post members?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 13, 2012)

Relationship Status?
Gender?
Location?
Original reason for joining this site?
Have you ever thought about leaving the Temp?
When did you become a staff member?


----------



## Densetsu (Sep 13, 2012)

Favorite book?
Favorite movie?
What book would you like to see made into a movie?
Favorite video game? (already asked above)
Favorite non-alcoholic drink?
Favorite alcoholic drink, mixed/non-mixed?
Favorite sushi?
If you were to plan a 'Temp meetup, where would it be?
If you could live in any country in any historical time period (with the option to come back to the present if you so wished), where (and when) would you go?
If you could have one special power/ability, what would it be?
How old were you when you saw your first pr0n?  How did it happen?
I'm sure you have some interesting stories working on that sheep farm:
What's the worst thing you've had to on the job?
What's the best thing you've done on the job?
Do you feel that childhood in the 80's was better than childhood now?
Craziest thing you've ever done on a dare?
Craziest place you've ever had sex?
Craziest thing you did as a little boy that, looking back, probably would've deserved an ass-whoopin'?
Craziest thing you've ever done, period?
If you were to come up with a six-word memoir, what would yours be?
Is there any secret that you'd tell us here, that you'd never reveal to people you know in real life?


Spoiler: Is this the sound of no hands clapping?






After watching that video, do you feel enlightened with Zen?


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 13, 2012)

How much would you pay for one night with me?


----------



## Gahars (Sep 13, 2012)

Have you been able to play anymore ME3 multiplayer? If so, how goes it?
You're a Global Moderator. Have you ever thought of just shortening it down to Goderator?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 13, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> It has been a long wait for this one!
> Vuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuulpes!
> 
> Hey  *Heya!*
> ...





DinohScene said:


> Hai VA ;3 *Sup?*
> How old/young are you? *32.*
> Hows life? *It's been a lot worse, before. Got a steady job that I enjoy, a roof over my head, and rarely go to bed hungry. *
> What went trough your mind when adding me to the KYT list? *Not a lot. It was a pretty darn long list, yanno. *
> ...





AlanJohn said:


> Where did you get your serenity baseball hat? *The hat same from a local flea market. (Cheap, acrylic, fitted, made in Vietnam. I have a dozen of them) The patch came from an online shop. Here's a link to the same patch in another shop.*
> Can I have one? *I don't see why not. *
> Are you a redneck? *In some ways, yeah. I do tinker with machines and engines, enjoy building things, come up with creative and unorthodox solutions to problems, work on a farm, can shoot most any firearm well, and try to be self-reliant;
> On the other hand, most people seem to think that 'redneck' means that I should enjoy fishing/hunting, go to a Christian church at least twice a week, automatically hate anybody with a complexion darker than mine or that have a religion other than Christianity, have an IQ lower than the number of teeth in my head, refute science, and think that homosexuals should be burned in the town square.
> ...





TehSkull said:


> Why all the fox avatars? Just sticking to your name, or do you genuinely still enjoy using them?
> *It's just my personal style.*





Zantigo said:


> Is it true you must consume the souls of low post members? *Nah. That's the equivalent of eating only junk food.*





Hyro-Sama said:


> Relationship Status? *I have a girlfriend. *
> Gender? *I'm Male.*
> Location? *Georgia, USA.*
> Original reason for joining this site? *So I could respond to Toni in the You Are Banned thread, and play Name The Movie.*
> ...


<br /><br />


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 13, 2012)

>.> totally got skipped


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 14, 2012)

What do you like most about being a Global Mod?
Love me?
Favorite Jug?


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 14, 2012)

What memory/image comes to mind when ever you see a post from me?
Do you give a fuck?
Do i give a fuck?
When are you gonna put some batter in the oven to bake?
You got an oven already?
My teacher says not to refer to women as objects, why didn't i listen to her?
Imagine the most genuine question anyone can ask you, now, answer it.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 14, 2012)

Zombie apocalypse happens, and you are surrounded, pinned against a back wall in a gun shop. There is a beretta 9mm to your left, an exit to your right, a sword at your feet, and your girlfriend is in front of you, zombies closing in on you. What do you do?
Do you enjoy hypothetical questions?
What is your favorite past time?
Did you know in the state of texas, it is legal to purchase and own a Tiger?
Did you know you cannot walk your goat in texas after sundown?
Do you enjoy weird laws/facts?
So how is living with all them spiders going?
Have any of the spiders ever escaped in your house?


----------



## xephos (Sep 14, 2012)

ERMUHGERD I live in Geroriga too! Anyhoo favorite restaurant?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 14, 2012)

Whoops! I thought I might have missed somebody in the multiquote, but I was sort of busy, earlier. 



Black-Ice said:


> Hey vulpy didnt you already have a KYT? *Urm, yeah, once or twice. *
> Foxes < Cats *Is that the symbol for "eat"? Because yeah, foxes eat cats. *
> Black-Ice for mod 2012? *Personally I'm pushing for us to remain at our current level of staff members until better people show up....*
> Really? *Ohhhh yeah.*
> ...





xAC3L3G3NDx said:


> What do you like most about being a Global Mod? *It still tickles me when people mistake the report button for the reply button. *
> Love me?
> *Well that was coded awkwardly.*
> Favorite Jug? *Somewhere around a B-C cup.*





SinHarvest24 said:


> What memory/image comes to mind when ever you see a post from me? *Honestly? I try to remember where your flag is from. Don't ask me why it won't stick in my mind. *
> Do you give a fuck? *My answer, in image form.*
> Do i give a fuck? *Signs point to 'No'. *
> When are you gonna put some batter in the oven to bake? *Nope.*
> ...





chavosaur said:


> Zombie apocalypse happens, and you are surrounded, pinned against a back wall in a gun shop. There is a beretta 9mm to your left, an exit to your right, a sword at your feet, and your girlfriend is in front of you, zombies closing in on you. What do you do? *Guns in a gun shop are usually unloaded and often locked up in some way (except for the ones kept hidden under the counter, near the register) I'd take up the sword and usher my lady to the exit, covering her escape. Guns can be found elsewhere, and we can come back for ammo when the area isn't so 'hot'. *
> Do you enjoy hypothetical questions? *Can you imagine a world without hypothetical questions? *
> What is your favorite past time? Correcting misuses of the English language.
> Did you know in the state of texas, it is legal to purchase and own a Tiger? *Really? In Georgia it's illegal to keep donkeys in bathtubs. *
> ...





xephos said:


> ERMUHGERD I live in Geroriga too! Anyhoo favorite restaurant?



*There are actually a good number of Tempers from GA, I've noticed. It's actually home to two of our moderators. (GeekyGuy is here, too.)
I like any Asian buffet with good sushi. *


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 14, 2012)

How many KYTs does it take to get to the end of all questions? 

Apparently five.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 14, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> How many KYTs does it take to get to the end of all questions?
> 
> Apparently five.



Are you absolutely sure about that?

Any favorite moments from the temp in the past?

Any words of wisdom to newer members?


----------



## raulpica (Sep 14, 2012)

1) Why so awesome
2) Favourite US food?
3) I've always dreamed of a domestic fox, but I fear that it'd be bite me massively, or even try to eat me. Do you feel that I'm correct?
4) Thoughts on [member='p1ngpong'].
5) Sony or Nintendo
6) What made you come on this site in the first place?
7) Will you buy a WiiU?
8) Favourite song and group/singer
9) Should I really play Mass Effect? I still haven't even though I own the first 2 on Steam.
10) This isn't a question. I just like to ask 10 questions at every KYT


----------



## 431unknown (Sep 14, 2012)

Favorite temper?
Are you satisfied with your how your life has been going so far?
If there was one place in the world you could visit where would it be?
You ever get that TV?
Top 5 deserted island games?


----------



## notmeanymore (Sep 14, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Location? *Georgia, USA.*


That's not too far from Louisiana, can I come visit?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 14, 2012)

Vulpes me old china! 

Can I hug you?
How is it that you were brought up surrounded by fundamentalist Christians but still managed to turn out so level headed?
Will you ever come to the UK so I can share a few pints with you?
Film of the year?
Book of the year?
Your opinion on the ME3 ending?
Looking forward to Borderlands 2?
My house has rounded corners, should I be afraid of Apple?
Is Mitt Romney really just a big troll playing a big trick on the US?
Can anybody really be as stupid as Paul Ryan?
Should Intelligent Design be accepted as scientific theory?
But the banana fits so perfectly into the hand damnit, how could it not be a god?
Clint Eastwood, senile old man or secret Obama fan?
And what the hell has happened to Chuck Norris?
The picture of Karl Marx standing by an empty chair, proof that Obama is a communist?
Favourite new TV show?
Don't you think they should do a Married With Children:The Next Generation with either Bud's or Kelly's family?
Have you heard of the Atheism+ movement?
If you have, do you think it's just as stupid as I do?
Did you know that film version of The Hobbit is going to spread out over 3 films?
How the hell are they going to stretch it out?
Thank fuck that the Twilight series is almost finished?
Have you seen the show Continuum?
I start a BA in Psychology and Philosophy in February.  No question really, I'm just quite proud of it!
Have you seen the film that's causing Muslims to go mental in Libya?
Cat Boy is doing a great job of handling the KYT sessions isn't he!
If a plane crashes on the border of Canada and Mexico, what the hell happened to the USA?
Is Socialism really Satan in disguise like alot of Americans think it is?
When did helping our fellow humans become a negative thing?
Why did helping our fellow humans become a negative thing?
Dubstep, is it really just someone recording a 2400 baud modem and trying to pass it off as music?
Fancy a hit of this bong?
How long do you give it before America is a fully Corporatist country?
Do you find defenders of capitalism that complain about their jobs being shipped overseas to low paid workers just as big of hypocrites as I do?
"America, fuck yeah" or "America, fucked, yeah"?
Your view on the Julian Assange rape accusations?
How stupid was the UK government for threatening to assault the Ecuadorian embassy?
Are people too quickly forgetting the human rights violations of Ecuador simply because they are offering refuge to Assange?


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 14, 2012)

how many consoles do you own?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 15, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Are you absolutely sure about that? *Yeah. All I have to do is delete any more questions that come in and prove myself right. It's good to be the king. *
> 
> Any favorite moments from the temp in the past? *....The person in question hasn't been active here in more than a year, so I can probably share this one. Two years ago I had a run-in with a newcomer who was very passionate about his pokemon. He asked sort of a silly question and got flamed for it, so by the time he and I talked he was already hot under the collar. He couldn't believe that I had closed his thread so derisively, and he also had an accusation for me.
> 
> ...





raulpica said:


> 1) Why so awesome
> 2) Favourite US food? *Most US food is just co-opted from some other culture....but potato chips (crisps) are all ours....and more specifically allll mine.*
> 3) I've always dreamed of a domestic fox, but I fear that it'd be bite me massively, or even try to eat me. Do you feel that I'm correct? *You would have to get a young kit, and unless you never intend to have company you'll probably want to have it's scent gland removed. Of course it will bite you a few times, but it's likely to trust you eventually. Xuphor can actually answer these questions better than I can, since I've never tried raising a fox, but she has. *
> 4) Thoughts on [member='p1ngpong']. *He's the hero that GBAtemp needs, but ....what a dick.*
> ...





431unknown said:


> Favorite temper? *Don't have one.*
> Are you satisfied with your how your life has been going so far? *It could be better. But yanno, soooo lazy.*
> If there was one place in the world you could visit where would it be? *Almost certainly Australia, but these days Croatia is a close second. *
> You ever get that TV? *Nope. Life got in the way. *
> Top 5 deserted island games? *Games to take onto a deserted island, or games that occur on a deserted island?*





TehSkull said:


> That's not too far from Louisiana, can I come visit? *I guess so. Have you got boobs? Because I really miss boobs.*



*I'll have to come back to Dave's questions. My time is running short, and he always makes me look things up. * 



weavile001 said:


> how many consoles do you own? *Atari 2600, NES, Sega Genesis (with 32x), Playstation 1, Xbox 360*.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 15, 2012)

HAH!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 15, 2012)

American Girls or Swedish girls?
Cats or dogs?
squirells or Birds?
Did you know I misspelled Squirrels? 
Are these questions stupid?
I'm bored.


----------



## iFish (Sep 15, 2012)

Hey baby.

S'up? 
It's been a long time since we've had a chat so I figure I'd shoot lots of quick-fire questions! 

Do you still use that old computer you had back when we met in 2009?
How's your puppy doing? 
Still play video games?
If so, what systems do you main?
shulater? (I hope you get that reference)


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Sep 15, 2012)

Can I call you Captain McAwesome or would that get too annoying(eventually)?
What was your final choice in Mass Effect 3 and what influenced your particular decision?
Have you by chance played any game from the Shin Megami Tensei series or Persona? If yes, how do you feel it compares to other JRPG series?
Have you ever eaten Indian food, specifically the vegetarian dishes? What's your opinion on it, if yes?
What would you say is the most interesting aspect of your occupation?
Assuming you know of it, do you feel Oculus Rift may one day lead to VR things in the vein of say, the Matrix? If yes, how long do you think it would take, do you feel you will see it in your lifetime, or will it take much longer than that?
Final question(s): If you could have any one game series be turned into a actually good TV series, which would you choose? Alan Wake, Mass Effect etc. etc.?
Opinion on this song:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0f_hewSrAH4&feature=related
y/n?


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 15, 2012)

how are you
why shud i care
why you no penguin


----------



## FireGrey (Sep 15, 2012)

Who are you?
What do you mean to me?


----------



## Flame (Sep 15, 2012)

Five Favorite games on:-

- Atari 2600:
- NES:
- SNES:
- N64:
- Gameboy/Color:
- GBA:
- NDS:
- Gamecube:
- Wii:
- PS1:
- PS2:
- PS3:
- PSP:
- Sega MegaDrive/Genesis:
- XBox:
- Xbox 360:
- PC:


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 16, 2012)

Why is the difference between lightning?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 16, 2012)

Sex?
Anal Sex? 


uhh...everyone already asked good questions. So um...yeah. Hi.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 16, 2012)

What is your most defining GBAtemp moment in your opinion? (excluding promotions etc)
Fondest GBAtemp memory? (excluding promotions etc again)
Most regrettable GBAtemp moment?
Has GBAtemp affected your life in any way? If so how?
If you could go back in time and give your young self a piece of advice, what would it be?
If you could travel back in time and witness any moment in history what would it be? 
What would you say to a wanabe GBAtemp mod?
Inactive/banned member you miss the most and why? (not a staff/ex staff member)
If you had five minutes in which you could speak to the entire world what would you tell the world?
If you could travel to any planet or moon in the solar system which one would you choose?
If you could meet any historical figure who would it be and why?
Greatest invention of all time?
If you could live in any country in the world other than the USA which one would you choose and why?
If there was one thing you could change about the USA what would it be?
If there was one thing you could change about yourself what would it be?
If you won the lottery what would be the first thing you would spend your money on?
Your house is on fire, you can only save three objects from it, what objects would you save and why?
If you could have any super hero power what would it be?
What is the strangest thing you have ever seen?
Most frightening experience of your life?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 16, 2012)

Yeah, I had a name change so you might not (SoulSnatcher, reddit, does that jog your memory?).


What is your earliest memory?

Any words of wisdom you'd like to share?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 16, 2012)

xAC3L3G3NDx said:


> American Girls or Swedish girls? *Ukrainian girls*.
> Cats or dogs? *Dogs*.
> squirells or Birds? *Squirrelly Wrath!*
> Did you know I misspelled Squirrels? *I was painfully aware of that. *
> ...





iFish said:


> Hey baby.
> S'up? *I've been pretty busy, lately. A farm manager's job is never done. *
> It's been a long time since we've had a chat so I figure I'd shoot lots of quick-fire questions! *Bring it!*
> 
> ...





Gundam Eclipse said:


> Can I call you Captain McAwesome or would that get too annoying(eventually)? *Eventually hell. I already don't like it much. Though I'll allow "Captain Mal".*
> What was your final choice in Mass Effect 3 and what influenced your particular decision? *Honestly I've never completed it. When I heard the uproar beginning, I went and viewed the endings and was highly displeased with them. When they released the extended cut I did the same, and though it was better, I still say that my Commander and my crew deserved better. *
> Have you by chance played any game from the Shin Megami Tensei series or Persona? If yes, how do you feel it compares to other JRPG series? *I played SMT Devil Survivor. Enjoyed it quite a bit, though it's another that I haven't finished. Hopefully I'll find the time to try Persona in the future. From all the descriptions and reviews I've come across it should probably be right up my alley. As for comparing it against all other JRPGs, I probably don't have enough experience to make such a call. *
> Have you ever eaten Indian food, specifically the vegetarian dishes? What's your opinion on it, if yes? *At this point I have never had any Indian food. If and when I do, vegetarian options will probably not be among my first choices. *mainly carnivore**
> ...





nukeboy95 said:


> how are you *Quite well.*
> why shud i care **shrug* No clue. I really don't understand why people want to know about me in the first place. *
> why you no penguin *Penguins are fucking cool, but they don't speak to my soul. I know the feeling of being landbound and yearning to fly, but mountains and forests are my home. The sea belongs to others.*





FireGrey said:


> Who are you? *Just some guy lucky enough to have met you and all the others, here. *
> What do you mean to me? *Well, if and when you have trouble here I'm one of the people who has pledged to offer any help I can, without promise of recompense. I'm not a bad guy to have in your corner. *





Flame said:


> Five Favorite games on:-
> 
> - Atari 2600: *Combat*
> - NES: *Contra*
> ...


----------



## iFish (Sep 16, 2012)

Oh goddammit. I forgot that he died, sorry, man ;___;

Do you play League of Legends at all?
Watch any eSports?
Also, I plan to bring back shulater


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 16, 2012)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Why is the difference between lightning?
> *The difference between the almost right word & the right word is really a large matter;
> It's the difference between the lightning bug and the lightning.
> ~Mark Twain*





Suprgamr232 said:


> Sex? *Sure, why not?*
> Anal Sex? *Done that too.*
> 
> 
> ...





p1ngpong said:


> What is your most defining GBAtemp moment in your opinion? (excluding promotions etc) *So far? Most likely the day that I decided iFish was worth fighting to defend. Didn't get me any points back then, but it was the right thing to do. But I think there will be more defining moments in the future. *
> Fondest GBAtemp memory? (excluding promotions etc again) *Wouldn't have chosen those times, anyway. That would probably be the night I met Phoenix Goddess, because of a report, and we talked for days.*
> Most regrettable GBAtemp moment? *I don't like the times when I've truly given someone my opinion of them. There are a few who weren't (or perhaps aren't) useful members in this community, and I've let them have both barrels. It's not fun. I don't enjoy it. But it's every bit as necessary as adjusting warn levels and banning spammers, if we're going to continue being a decent community.*
> Has GBAtemp affected your life in any way? If so how? *I'm now less likely to shoot first and ask questions later. I consider more opinions than I did before taking action than I used to. *
> ...





soulx said:


> *I know very well who you are. *
> Yeah, I had a name change so you might not (SoulSnatcher, reddit, does that jog your memory?).
> *Not necessary. *
> 
> ...


----------



## iFish (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm surprised I'm your most defining moment on GBAtemp. 

I'd probably have been banned by now if I didn't smarten up when I did. It was summer of '10.
What made you want to help me, by the way? I remember when we started talking, it was in October of 2009 on IRC in PMs. You were probably the first person besides @omgpwn666 to like / stand up for me on this site.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 16, 2012)

*I'm separating this question because it's the most difficult. *



p1ngpong said:


> If you had five minutes in which you could speak to the entire world what would you tell the world?
> *Damn, man. You're really pulling out all the stops with these questions.
> *sigh*
> Let me see what I can do.
> ...


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 16, 2012)

Why do people ask so many questions, or is it just that I ask so few?
What's your favorite part of being a day-to-day Global Mod?
Least Favorite?
And, if you don't mind me asking, your uncensored, honest opinion of me, either as a temp member or as a person.

Oh.  Stock theme or Dark for the site?


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 16, 2012)

what never played the n64 OR GBA/C


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 17, 2012)

I believe your body is ready.
You feel being inside a tank is a safe place eh?
So what if, i had a raging boner, stuck it in your tank's slightly shorter but just the right diameter shaft, and came?
The game you've spent the most time playing is?
The hardest game you finished?
Weapon of choice?
What are you craving to eat rite now?
A song that left its mark in your memory but no one else seems to give a fuck?
Any quirks that you don't like about yourself?
What fascinates you the most?
Your desired career?
Favorite sport?
A movie you'll never forget?
If humans could develop 'powers', how would they go about doing so?
Do you think if we truly believed in magic, we would be able to harness it?
What do you hold dearest to you?
Greatest achievement in life, thus far?
What activity do you take pride in even though the average person couldn't care less?
Do you think that waiting for our 'first time', may it be a life changing event or not, to be perfect even though it may never come true?
You still in love with the first person you fell for?
What do you think will happen to us when we die?
Describe your closest life and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*death* situation.
Do you believe time bears it all away; the hatred, the sorrow, the regret?
What makes you happy?
What did you last dream?
What is your dream?
What do you think is your reason for living?
What is your greatest regret?
Your philosophy on life?
Should i continue asking my battalion of Q's to future KYT paticipants?
Why don't you carry on my legacy?


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 17, 2012)

do you trust your friends?


----------



## 1234turtles (Sep 17, 2012)

Are you my father?


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 18, 2012)

Well I let this one run a day late mainly because I can. But like all the rest, this one needs to end as well.
Vulpes Abnocto, you are a Mod, so you can open this thread (or post in it when it's locked  ) whenever you want to answer the other questions 
Now off to the next one! Paarish!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 18, 2012)

iFish said:


> Oh goddammit. I forgot that he died, sorry, man ;___; *Salright. Though it was in April 2011....*
> 
> Do you play League of Legends at all? *I do not.*
> Watch any eSports? *Nope.*
> ...





plasma dragon007 said:


> Why do people ask so many questions, or is it just that I ask so few? *Some people are more curious....and some just like the sound of their own voices. *
> What's your favorite part of being a day-to-day Global Mod? *Reducing warns. *
> Least Favorite? *Trying to bring people to a compromise when they're arguing. *
> And, if you don't mind me asking, your uncensored, honest opinion of me, either as a temp member or as a person. *I like people who are funny without causing trouble or acting out in order to be funny. *
> ...





nukeboy95 said:


> what never played the n64 OR GBA/C *The N64 came out when I was 17 (GBC when I was 18) and at that time I was devoting much more of my energy into girls than games. *





SinHarvest24 said:


> I believe your body is ready. *Ready as it'll ever be. *
> You feel being inside a tank is a safe place eh? *Here in my car, I feel safest of all. I can lock all my doors. It's the only way to live.*
> So what if, i had a raging boner, stuck it in your tank's slightly shorter but just the right diameter shaft, and came? *Gunner, fire the 10mm cannon this guy is trying to plug.*
> The game you've spent the most time playing is? *Morrowind. Hundreds upon hundreds of hours.*
> ...





weavile001 said:


> do you trust your friends? *Implicitly so, yes.*





1234turtles said:


> Are you my father?


----------

